# Fall mushroom deficiency



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

Hit the woods with Metal in Will county today. Despite the abundance of rains this past week, there was little to nothing to be found in the way of edible fungi. The locale is generally a great place to find oysters, chickens, hens etc., but today there wasn't much to be found. I think the overall lack of moisture this year is to blame. It was nice to get out in the woods, especially with winter fast approaching.

Glad to see a new board come about, especially a moderated one. I think there will be far less traffic, and hopefully fewer abusive posts and trolls as well.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm a newbie at this fall hunting but am anxious to learn. I was wondering if Hen of the Woods are common in Central IL? If so, are they found on dead or alive oaks? How late in the fall is it possible to still find them? Thanks.


----------



## jerv (Oct 29, 2012)

I think your right. I think the dry year inhibited mycelial growth. And though there was moisture during the fruiting window, it was too little too late and the organism had already decided to remain dormant and tough it out for another year.

Morels/Oysters were very weak this year for me. Mid-summer (Bolete, Puffball, Amanita) and fall mushrooms (Hen,Rusala,Lobster,Inky Cap) were almost non-existent here in the Black Hills. It was dry here from snow melt until about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## metal (Oct 25, 2012)

Good to get out anyway Jay. Here's to a better 2013 season.


----------

